# Why is the new engine on my mixer turning backward?



## Tapley Mason (Mar 6, 2013)

Why is my old mixer running backward with the new 8hp engine i put on it and how can i fix this?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tapley Mason said:


> Why is my old mixer running backward with the new 8hp engine i put on it and how can i fix this?


You put the engine on upside down.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tapley Mason said:


> Why is my old mixer running backward with the new 8hp engine i put on it and how can i fix this?


That's the Australian model.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Some engines run clockwise some CC, (I think Fords and Chevys run opposite, imagine that)sounds like you got the wrong one


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You will need to cough up a lot more information.

What engine is it?

Does it have a gear reduction on it?

Is it the same engine brand as was on it before?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Reverse the wires, maybe? Works for little motors.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I doubt it's an 8 hp electric motor


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Reverse the wires, maybe? Works for little motors.


Yikes. Don't do this unless it is a 3 phase motor. That must have been what you were thinking of. It doesn't sound like that type though.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Was your old one direct drive and this one has a transmission?


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

spin the drum and call it a day


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

If you turn the scrapers around, will it make any difference what way the rotation is?

I have one mixer that has a spout to pour out of and one mixer is straight. The straight one could rotate either direction and work just fine.

I never knew that gas motors turned different directions. Three phase and single phase 220 v electric motors can be reversed. Single phase 110 v run one direction usually.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like you bought the wrong rotation in your motor. Oopsie.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

*sing with me*

the paddels on the mixer go round and round round and round round and round!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here I fixed it for you. 



JBM said:


> *sing with me*
> 
> The paddels on the mixer go round the wrong way, round the wrong way, round the wrong way!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Is the pull start handle on the same side and the same location? If it is on the opposite side or same side top as opposed to bottom the engine will be pull started in the opposite direction. If it is a wrap around rope, wrap the opposite direction and give it a pull. 

If it is battery electric start, you may have reversed the leads. If it is line voltage electric start, you can't change the motor rotation.

Most if not all american made automobile engines since WWII except the Corvair are right hand rotation engines. Most marine engines are left hand rotation, if there are 2 they are normally opposed. Chrysler had a 413HD that was left hand, Honda and a few others makes lefts for their FWD vehicles. The difference between Ford and GM/Chrysler is #1 cylinder is passenger side front on a Ford drivers side front on the GM and Chrysler. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You can't just pull the engine in the opposite direction and expect it to run backwards. That would make the exhaust stroke first and the fire stroke 2nd.

Can you :blink:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> You can't just pull the engine in the opposite direction and expect it to run backwards. That would make the exhaust stroke first and the fire stroke 2nd.
> 
> Can you :blink:


Depending on where the engine stops, the first stroke may be the exhaust stroke, even with a "normal" rotation engine. When you pull start an engine, you pull it through more than one stroke. If all is good, once you cycle through the intake and compression stroke, it should start and run. On your vehicle, not all the pistons can stop with next stroke being intake. 

On a single cylinder engine the cam grind and gear may be neutral and allow it to run either direction. Won't hurt a thing to try it. Being a flat head, with the valves off to the side, there is no chance of crashing the valves into the piston. Depending on the timing key, the timing may be retarded slightly. 

On a two cycle, if you shut down the ignition and cause a backfire, turn on the ignition right after the backfire, the engine will run backwards. It is how reverse is achieved in some equipment.

The stroke after exhaust is intake not power. Order is-- intake, compression, power, exhaust. 

Tom


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

tgeb said:


> You will need to cough up a lot more information.
> 
> What engine is it?
> 
> ...





This is sound advice,the engine type is important however,i think the gear reducer is the crucial element in the mix.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

tjbnwi said:


> The stroke after exhaust is intake not power. Order is-- intake, compression, power, exhaust.
> 
> Tom


You are correct about the order, and incorrect about an engine running backwards. Reverse your posted order....exhaust, power, compression, intake....repeat..

A backfiring engine may sputter along for a few seconds, maybe even a few minutes, but certainly won't "run" with any real function or power.

The last engine I saw that would run backwards was an old Detroit in a dump truck, if you stalled it on a hill and it rolled back on you before you pushed the clutch in, it would run backwards, but had no power and sometimes was a ***** to get stopped. :laughing:


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

tgeb said:


> You are correct about the order, and incorrect about an engine running backwards. Reverse your posted order....exhaust, power, compression, intake....repeat..
> 
> A backfiring engine may sputter along for a few seconds, maybe even a few minutes, but certainly won't "run" with any real function or power.
> 
> The last engine I saw that would run backwards was an old Detroit in a dump truck, if you stalled it on a hill and it rolled back on you before you pushed the clutch in, it would run backwards, but had no power and sometimes was a ***** to get stopped. :laughing:


This is correct. A two stroke will run in reverse but not a four stroke. 

In order to change the rotation of a four stroke you need to change the cam. And the ignition timing. 

I've had my two strokes (similar to diesel) run backwards but they don't rev up because of the port timing. They will idle happily and I sometimes start them that way and use the backfire method to get them running forward. 

Bob


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The Harley 2 stroke golf carts run in reverse for reverse gear, so do the 2 stroke rail speeders. Neither have a problem with power in reverse.

Tom


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, True. I agree with the 2 stroke being able to function backwards. :thumbsup:

I think it is a pretty safe bet that the OP does not have a 2 stroke engine on his mortar mixer.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> The Harley 2 stroke golf carts run in reverse for reverse gear, so do the 2 stroke rail speeders. Neither have a problem with power in reverse.
> 
> Tom


Yes, as I said they are two strokes not four strokes. 

The reason those motors rev good in reverse has to do with their porting and ignition timing. If it's designed to run in both directions it can.

My motors are designed to run CC and at high rpm's (10,000-20,000). The port is timed on the crank shaft (shnearl) so it can't run in reverse at higher rpm. 

Bob


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Someone told me you could get the older Cummins Diesels running backwards but they basically killed themselves doing it it.

If it happened black smoke would pour out of the air intake and it would suck its own oil for fuel, basically making a run away engine getting ready to seize.

Some quick thinking could probably stall it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Flip the mixer...


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I killed a Mack one time by accidently shifting into reverse at a very low speed. After the engine died, I let off the clutch and it started back up, but black smoke poured out the breather pot. I knew it was running backward, but it would not shut off (had the old knob you pulled to shut off the fuel.) 

I finally engaged the transmition and poped the clutch to kill it. Started just fine after I changed my britches. Not to make an excuse or anything, but it was one of those two stick models and I grabbed the wrong lever. 

Gotta love a Mack truck, never missed a beat. Probably still running somewhere.:clap:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

An inj pump from a 7.3 (international/Ford) turns opposite to a 6.2 (detroit diesel/GM). They are both cam driven.


----------

